# Hi I'm new and want to know something :)



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all. I am a member at talkbudgies so if any of you are there also you might be familiar with my work. LOL Anyway, I have been very into lutino cockatiels for a while and a friend of mine who breeds has offered me one and I am having trouble resisting though I did plan on staying a one bird family. I have the fever! My issue with cockatiels is the dust they generate. I was planning on getting some air filters anyway but was wondering if just one cockatiel would really put off that much dust? I know that is a stupid question. LOL Sorry  To be honest I was a little concerned about breathing it but then again I am a worry wort!!!


----------



## PiperBella (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, you are! But I love you anyway, lol. Get one! You know that you want one! Remember how pretty they were, and he would be free.............. get it!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've never had one, So I don't know about a single one on its own 

but i can tell you get a hepa air purifier ! Does absolute wonders!

here is a thread i posted about mine - best thing I've ever bought in a long time 

Keep in mind i have over 10 tiels, and over 20 budgies all in the same room 

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7948

It even has pictures to show how well it worked in my birds room


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

An air filter is a good idea! it does make a huge difference. You would probably have less dust than you have even now. I found a type that uses no filters so nothing to change. Big advantage! http://www.airpurifiersdirect2u.com...fID=2&Page=1&gclid=CPeJ7fzQlpkCFRwDagod1C0fag So go ahead and get yourself another bird. Both Budgies and 'tiels are flocking birds by nature so it makes them feel more comfortable to have company.


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

Now granted I've only had my cockatiel for almost a week, and I've only had him out of his cage a few times so far. But the lady I got him from said that she's actually allergic to birds, she breeds cockatiels, lovebirds, and finches. 
I asked her about the dander that comes off of cockatiels and she said that its nothing compared to the larger birds, like cockatoos and macaws. She can't even be around large birds, but has no problem breeding several kinds of smallers birds in her home. 
So I don't know from personal experience but I dont think one cockatiel is going to put off much 'dust'.
My husband was totally against getting a cockatiel, and we've had Cuervo less than a week and hes smitten. They are awsome birds! If you can take care of a second bird properly then you should get it!

An afterthought... can you cage cockatiels and budgies together??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is a dusty bird, sometimes when he fluffs his feathers there is a decent puff of dust. A dusty tiel is a healthy tiel, though  Iam sure it won't be anything you can't handel just give frequent baths and change the cage liner daily and Iam sure you will be fine. Of course a hepa filter would be great to have. So I say go for it, tiels are great birds


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I had 1 cockatiel for 15 years. He was not very dusty, all of the dust stayed on him. lol, when I was younger and we didn't know better we use to turn him around, get right next to his lower back and blow right under his wing to get all the dust to come out. lol :blush:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've never had a dust issue with my tiels. I give them daily mist baths, though, so that might be why.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Rouille said:


> I've never had a dust issue with my tiels. I give them daily mist baths, though, so that might be why.



Really? No dust issue at all? You never see much dust? 

Thank you all for the welcomes and the input on the dust. ATV chick thank you for the link. I will definitely get an air filter.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine is dusty at times and my son's is here atm and is much worse. Just sitting on my laptop lid and fluffing up puts it all over my keyboard. As have no allergies to it it is fine with me.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've got 7 and get VERY little dust, I mist them a lot though, and they get their nice baths a fair bit. An air purifier would be a great idea though, maybe get one just in case.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I've got 7 and get VERY little dust, I mist them a lot though, and they get their nice baths a fair bit. An air purifier would be a great idea though, maybe get one just in case.



Well that is reassuring.  Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome! Glad to see that you have got your answer.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheryl said:


> Welcome! Glad to see that you have got your answer.


Thanks! you sure have some beauties there. How is the dust with your flock?


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I will just say this, then find me some proffesional help since I'm OK at admitting this... I am extremely ANAL about my house and the way in which it is cleaned and kept. Nothing is out of place and for the love of GOD you better take your shoes off at the back door.
My Holly has not produced anything out of the ordinary for a home out in the country and I can honestly say I've not noticed any extra dust or cleaning because she is here (other than her cage) and the occasional poop when she is out of her cage. To give you an idea of just how bad I am, I normally have a dusting rag hanging out of my back pocket of my jeans just in case I find something that needs wiped down (OH Please don't tell anyone outside of this group...LOL)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Terri, don't feel bad! I have cleaning ocd too when it comes to certain things!

Dust is a sign of a healthy bird so it's ok. It can be cut down by giving regular showers/baths (which also helps with itchy dry skin). I don't have any problems with allergies with mine too but they are pretty dusty. If they preen on me, be sure I have flakes on me.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is the amount of dust that my air purifier collected from four cockatiels in two weeks. The filter is 11x16 inches:


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow that is a lot of dust. You are on bird board too right?  I seen the picture on another air purifier post. LOL That makes me worry:blush:


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey how about sending some of your cleaning OCD my way... I'm not a bad housekeeper but I could use a little more incentive... ^_^


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

If the dust that everyone is talking about are the little downy specks that fly around after they shake, then Jojo has alot of it, especially for some reason after he has been super warm after cuddling with me. I sometimes cover him with a blanket when he rests under my chin when I watch tv. When he wakes up he shakes, and the stuff flies everywhere. I look funny sometimes after spending alot of time with him because I have this white fuzz sticking to my face, ears, hair, etc.:blush:


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

katar76 said:


> If the dust that everyone is talking about are the little downy specks that fly around after they shake, then Jojo has alot of it, especially for some reason after he has been super warm after cuddling with me. I sometimes cover him with a blanket when he rests under my chin when I watch tv. When he wakes up he shakes, and the stuff flies everywhere. I look funny sometimes after spending alot of time with him because I have this white fuzz sticking to my face, ears, hair, etc.:blush:



LOL I know that it is not literal dust. I have a budgie  He has a little bit of dust in his cage when I'm cleaning it everyday and if he preens on me he does leave me some. He is so kind!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> If the dust that everyone is talking about are the little downy specks that fly around after they shake,


Have you ever seen a tiel fluff its feathers when a sunbeam is shining on the bird? You can see an actual dust cloud rise off the bird and float away. It's pretty impressive!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

hahaha Charlie has a lot of dust, I'm trying to cut it down by giving him regular baths. But he refuses and he runs away. He's a sweet heart after his "bath" though. I just mist him enough to soften his feathers since he's molting. Getting him into water is an absolute no no, so misting is my only choice. But even without light, I see it everywhere flying up into the air.


----------

